# Bookmate bookstand in Oberon case?



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

So my Oberon Tree of Life came yesterday (oh, gorgeous.  It may need an Oberon tote to carry it around........)

Has anyone tried to fit the Bookmate bookstand in the front cover pocket?  I have a Mighty Bright stand, but it's just a touch too wide.

Thanks,

Berni


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bernilynn--

You ordered the one with velcro, right?  Glad to hear it arrived!  Don't know the answer to the bookstand question, but it strikes me that while we were all drooling over Oberon covers in another thread, I neglected to welcome you to the Kindleboards, so welcome!  I already know you like accessories, and that you have excellent taste (I have the same one cover), but head over to Introductions if you haven't already and tell us a little bit about yourself, the general area you're from and how long you've had your Kindle, etc.

And be sure to check out the Book Corner, we have book clubs beginning in January!

Welcome to Kindleboards!

Betsy


----------



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

Sure!  Sorry I haven't done it before (I tend to lurk.........)

Berni


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, but I can tell, we're drawing you in!  

Betsy


----------



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

For those who are interested, the answer is "not really."  I removed the stiffener from the front cover of the Oberon case, but even then the Bookmate mini-rest does not really fit.  The "ledge" that holds the Kindle is really too wide, and I'm afraid it will stretch the cover out of shape.

Too bad, since I was looking for a stand that would fit inside my new case.  I guess I'll just have to buy a bigger handbag.......

Berni


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

bernilynn said:


> Too bad, since I was looking for a stand that would fit inside my new case. I guess I'll just have to buy a bigger handbag.......
> 
> Berni


Plenty of threads on that here. . . . .check out j'tote. . .

Ann


----------

